# What type of vial stopper do you use?



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Believe it or not the correct vial stopper is needed for your current lab project.Don't skimp on type which can effect sterility and resealing after a needle draw.
Lyophilization stoppers, are typically denser, and longer to allow for needle extraction even if the vial solution is freeze dried or stored in cool temperatures, the additional surface area of the pronged legs helps grip the glass and doesn't allow for easy dislodging (an added security measure for keeping your samples sterile as well).

What about the material?  Butyl has long been regarded as a general use material, excellent for withstanding general acidic chemicals, preserving sterility, autoclavable, and multi-use injection draws. It's drawbacks however, can be long term storage, not resistant to all acidic chemicals, it is not humidity resistant, repeated exposure to heat can change and warp its appearance.

However Silica Gel made stoppers, have some added strengths, silica is a dessicant meaning that it can withstand longterm exposure to humidty, water, preventing the growth of algae or bacteria on its exterior in long term storage. It is inherently more chemical and acidic resistant allowing a wider range of storage solutions. Equally usable for injectables as butyl, with broader range of uses due to its dessicant and chemical properties.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 14, 2014)

Good read.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks IB for sharing!


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you my biochemist


----------



## borderbound (Mar 16, 2014)

Ive been wanting to try the silica for a while now .. lately ive been thinking.
the butyl seems to dull the slin pins ive been using while researching water and
Mct solutions


----------



## bigtiny8859 (Mar 27, 2014)

ive been using silica and when u use a larger gauge to draw it out it doesnt reclose. ive had some complaints from people that when they draw out(it happens to me too) the stuff leaks out because the hole was basically stretched beyond closing. i dont really like them to be honest. i think im going back to the butyl ones

would the silica be a better choice for EO based gear?


----------



## BIO-PEPTIDE (May 29, 2014)

would the silica be a better choice for EO based gear?[/QUOTE]


never use simple butyl rubber stopper for EO.

Bromo-butyl at east should be chosen, or silicon.

The best scenario would be choosing PTFE coated stoppers


----------



## adammac (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes I've used the silica one's before and they leaked very badly and told myself what the hell is this?? Never again use them


----------

